
Show HN: Deadly simple HipChat API V2 room notification library - achiku
https://github.com/achiku/hipnotify
======
achiku
HipChat official third-party library web page introduces two sophisticated
Python client libraries supporting almost all V2 APIs currently available.

[https://www.hipchat.com/docs/apiv2/libraries](https://www.hipchat.com/docs/apiv2/libraries)

However, our usecase just needed HipChat V2 room notification API + Python3
compatible HipChat client, which can only send messages to the specified room
if a room token is given, without needing an admin token. (Admin token could
be pretty dangerous and certainly unnecessary in this case.)

This library is designed to do simple thing simple with minimum sysadmin
concern.

